# Best for prusik ?



## reachtreeservi (Oct 30, 2007)

I've been using 8mm poly cord from Sherrils for my lanyard adjuster on a 5/8 wire core flipline and and also on my climbing hitch (Distel) . I'm thinking about buying some spliced eye to eye tails to eliminate the knots. Sherrills has these in Bee-line, Ice and Tenex. I've never used any of these, can anyone tell me about their experiences with any of these three. I'm leaning toward the Ice, because of the strength factor.
I use an I.D. or a figure eight to rappel out of the tree, so burn thru isn't much of an issue, I was more wondering about grip and durability.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm using a eye-to-eye BeeLine for prussiks now. I have been pleased with how well it grips and releases on ArborMaster rope.


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 30, 2007)

I have Beeline as well, I don't climb that much, but I sure like it's grip and it's easy to release. That means a lot when you weigh 260!!!


----------



## moray (Oct 30, 2007)

I have used both Tenex and Icetail quite a bit. They are both plenty strong, but the Icetail seems to grip a little better. I never need more than 4 wraps with the Icetail, but have needed 5 sometimes with the Tenex. Ice seems to wear a little faster, but it is smaller and neater. It's really nice stuff and my current favorite.

Oh yeah, if you splice your own, Tenex is the easier to splice.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2007)

With a Distel you might try Icetail first. 8mm beeline flattens and starts locking up after it gets well used... I honestly can't say about icetail because I've only used it a short while with a V.T. but it's very controllable in that config. I've used tenex with a blakes mostly and you just can't go wrong with Tenex if you learn the splice... you can buy enough 3/8" tenex to make 7 hitches for the price of one pre-spliced one. It's an easy splice too.

I recently started using HRC (V.T. on PI) and it's without a doubt the sweetest friction setup I've ever used... super controllable, just right sensitivity and totally forgiving of sudden hard stops. Rich H with Fresco will splice it for you or you can splice it yourself... just about as easy as a Tenex splice


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 31, 2007)

Blinky said:


> With a Distel you might try Icetail first. 8mm beeline flattens and starts locking up after it gets well used... I honestly can't say about icetail because I've only used it a short while with a V.T. but it's very controllable in that config. I've used tenex with a blakes mostly and you just can't go wrong with Tenex if you learn the splice... you can buy enough 3/8" tenex to make 7 hitches for the price of one pre-spliced one. It's an easy splice too.
> 
> I recently started using HRC (V.T. on PI) and it's without a doubt the sweetest friction setup I've ever used... super controllable, just right sensitivity and totally forgiving of sudden hard stops. Rich H with Fresco will splice it for you or you can splice it yourself... just about as easy as a Tenex splice



Thanks Blinky, I'll try the HRC... 
What length are you ordering the splices for the V.T. in ?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2007)

Funny you should ask...
I ordered a 72" length of unspliced HRC, or at least that's what I thought I ordered... I got 56". Then I proceeded to splice it like Tenex, that is, full bury all the way to the center with overlapping tapers. You're only supposed to bury about 4" after the locked Brummel. So what I got was a 25" split tail instead of the 30" I usually go for. It tied on to my lifeline with only a little slack in the braids but the knot seemed to work and tend just fine so I tried it.

Now I'm totally sold on 25" as my split tail length... I've only used this combo about 5 times so far but I'm really struck by how manageable it is. Descending swings were always iffy for me because I couldn't control my knot well enough to land them with confidence. With this HRC setup it's a piece of cake to slow and stop exactly when I want to... it's just plain sweet.

So anyway, the thing to do is contact Rich at Fresco and ask what size you need. He's super helpful and can tell you sizes, the benefits of the different cords, everything.

Here's his email...
[email protected] (Fresco)
[email protected]

Good luck. Oh yeah... what lifeline are you using?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 31, 2007)

Blinky said:


> Funny you should ask...
> I ordered a 72" length of unspliced HRC, or at least that's what I thought I ordered... I got 56". Then I proceeded to splice it like Tenex, that is, full bury all the way to the center with overlapping tapers. You're only supposed to bury about 4" after the locked Brummel. So what I got was a 25" split tail instead of the 30" I usually go for. It tied on to my lifeline with only a little slack in the braids but the knot seemed to work and tend just fine so I tried it.
> 
> Now I'm totally sold on 25" as my split tail length... I've only used this combo about 5 times so far but I'm really struck by how manageable it is. Descending swings were always iffy for me because I couldn't control my knot well enough to land them with confidence. With this HRC setup it's a piece of cake to slow and stop exactly when I want to... it's just plain sweet.
> ...



I use a 12 mm Poison Ivy Hi Vis and a Yale 13 mm fire for double rope and a Bluewater Static Assault line for SRT. I'll probably replace the Assault line with a Sampson Static Poly soon, I just had 600 ft of the Assault line when I started climbing. Thanks for the contact info...


----------

